

WhatsApp Comes to the Desktop - nilmonibasak
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/21/whatsapp-comes-to-the-desktop/

======
Aardwolf
>If your phone dies, so does your WhatsApp web connection.

The user doesn't benefit from this. Who does benefit from this, and why?

~~~
mishmax
Whats App uses your phone # as authentication and identity. There is no
username and password. So connecting to your phone is only way to verify you
are who you are.

~~~
mercer
But surely once verified it should be possible to use the app without your
phone? It works that way with Telegram.

------
kiteloop
I can't find a "WhatsApp Web" entry on my Android app even though the play
store says it is up to date. The version I have is 2.11.476

~~~
konker
I had this problem. I killed WhatsApp from the recent apps menu, and then
restarted it. The "WhatsApp Web" menu item was then available.

------
lukasm
Finally! I can ditch facebook now.

Is it US only? I have version 2.11.498 and I don't see the option to update,
yet I don't have the web option.

------
deepak-kumar
And I thought, I can join whatsapp now. Not a big fan a smart phone so don't
have one. Bye Bye whatsapp.

~~~
deeviant
It's not really Bye Bye whatsapp if you aren't using it now?

And it seems like if you would like to use a social networking tool such as
Whatsapp, there is at least one reason for you to get a smart phone.

But as they say, different strokes for different folks.

